#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  JGC Process Standards

## mhashmi

Assalam-O-Alikum,



Please find below the address for Latest JGC Process Standards.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: JGC Process Standards

----------


## ccpjeff

Good Job !
Thanks a lot.

----------


## endeavor

thank you very much

----------


## ted.rip@56

great job! thank you very much

----------


## august8

Thank you!!

----------


## polaris44

mhashmi,
nice post. thank you very much.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank for shared.

----------


## maxky

Thank you very much.

----------


## cobraaa

thanks for the codes

----------


## danielo

Please share it on ifile or 4shares
thanks

----------


## orangminyak

mhashmi, thank you!

----------


## sharfin

Thanks mr mhashmi

----------


## EHGebesy

Thanks Alot dear

See More: JGC Process Standards

----------


## suhairi

Thank a lot for the posting

----------


## gord

thanks alot. buddy. great job!!

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u my friend for this standard

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## chemnguyents

great job. thank you so much mhashmi

----------


## aragorn

Please share it on ifile or 4shares
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

JGC Process Standards.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## poomins

Thank a lot

----------


## alhabsys

please upload again

----------


## Nabilia

> please upload again



Post #20 is active

----------


## alhabsys

thanks alot

----------


## nesbm0

Can someone upload on another site since I cannot use 4shared.com. Thanks

See More: JGC Process Standards

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thanks

----------


## Florentina

Please reload the link. I can't downloaded. Thank you.

----------


## monikumar

the link is inactive. Could u pl repost them?

----------


## jarod chai

thanks for sharing

----------


## Nabilia

Here are my relabeled files, they have rev number and title added to JGC number, also an updated index

JGC Corporation Standard Practice.zip	  21.25 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hyuda

Thanks

----------


## monikumar

thanks a lot

----------


## Azam

the thread is inactive !!  please update

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## Angelkindly

The link is dead. Can anyone share the files?

----------


## mars_2008

hello 
Please can you send me the JGC Process Standards mars_2008@hotmail.fr

----------


## mars_2008

hello 


Please can you send me the JGC Process Standards on mars_2008@hotmail.frSee More: JGC Process Standards

----------


## potatoteddy

please upload again, thanks in advance.

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please reupload thanks in advance.

----------


## Nasr Eddine

Thank you so much

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks.

----------


## potatoteddy

Any latest version?

----------

